# .50 cal BS n more



## manbuckwal (Sep 24, 2015)

Finished up this cast blank w a .50 cal bottlestopper insert . Now my simple walnut/maple rack is full cast stoppers from @kris stratton and ready to take to a local winery . Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2015)

Tom, those are great! Some beautiful color in those, I like the way the .50 cal looks! Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 24, 2015)

Tony said:


> Tom, those are great! Some beautiful color in those, I like the way the .50 cal looks! Tony



Thanks Tony , Kris does awesome w his colors !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 24, 2015)

Very nice, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 24, 2015)

That's cool! is the 50 cal a kit? You gonna trade stoppers for wine? lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 24, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's cool! is the 50 cal a kit? You gonna trade stoppers for wine? lol


Thanks, yes the .50 cal comes as an already made kit . My wife said the same thing about trading for wine lol.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice n sparkley...great job as usual Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 25, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Sep 25, 2015)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 25, 2015)

Tom, those are fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

